# Holiday pay and illness benefit



## YesImIrish (16 Jun 2016)

Hi folks. New poster with a question here. I have been on sick leave from my job for about six months. I'm lucky enough to have been covered on full pay for three months and half pay for three months and have been receiving illness benefit in tandem with this through an arrangement my employer has with Dept Social Welfare (think it applies to whole public sector on second thoughts).

My question stems from the fact that I gave my notice for the end of this month. While my half pay ran out a couple of days ago (three months ran out), I have just enough days unused of holiday pay to take me to the natural end of my notice. I asked my HR whether I should keep submitting the illness benefit slips until 1 July and they were not very clear (in fact they just wouldn't really answer outright, just said to submit it to the day I began to get holiday pay, but if my doctor would certify me as still unfit to work, that was up to him ((?!))).

Long story short, I am wondering is it ok to still submit the illness benefit slips? As I recall it says to sign off that "you have not worked or received holiday pay... etc" on them, but I remain unfit to work (we are moving country hence my notice) and the holidays were accumulated before I became ill. I don't want to game the system at same time, but just wondering what to do here.

Any insight apperciated thanks.

(Edit - I should be clear - the sick pay is deducted from salary my employer pays me each time, as opposed to me getting extra money each pay packed, though I believe holiday pay will be untouched).


----------



## Leper (16 Jun 2016)

1. Even if your Illness Benefit is paid by Dept of Social Welfare while you are taking annual leave in lieu of sick leave your employer will deduct the amount. Your doctor has the last say though and if you are certified fit to resume work before your work departure date (although you will be on annual leave) your Social Welfare award will cease.

2. If you remain on sick leave until your effective day of leaving you will have to be compensated for annual leave untaken i.e. the monetary value of the annual leave.


----------



## G7979 (17 Jun 2016)

You cant be sick and on annual leave, your employer needs you to tell them not the other way round. 

If you are sick your annual leave will have to be paid out to you when they finalise your employment. 

If you are fit to work and want to use your annual leave in lieu of notice then you need to make this arrangement with your employer.

See the link for info on sick leave and annual leave. 

http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...conditions/leave_and_holidays/sick_leave.html


----------

